# I been Tango'd?



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

My lake Scutari Female Vipera ammodytes ammodtytes

Wait till she sheds!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Breeding plans for this one Graeme?


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

That's stunning, do you have some full body shots?

John


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. Where did you get it from? Wouldn't mind one of them in my collection!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

JohnR said:


> That's stunning, do you have some full body shots?
> 
> John


I'll put some up later


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Breeding plans for this one Graeme?


I think it'll be two years befopre she breeds she was a very slow starter and last year was very much a fight to force feed her.

I cooled her to 3c for about 4 months this year, now she feeds good.

It was an act of desperation!

Mind you even at very low temps she was well cranky!:devil:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

JohnR said:


> That's stunning, do you have some full body shots?
> 
> John


Here is one


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing :gasp:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

have you ever taken a bad photo graeme? stunning pics yet again!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> have you ever taken a bad photo graeme? stunning pics yet again!


I do take shite ones!

but they go in the bin:2thumb:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Dude that is awsome : victory:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice mate ,almost doesnt look real in the last pic


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a beautiful horned man! lovely orange on her.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I could look at this girl all day long, I don't think I've ever had such an obsession for someone elses snake before! But I just love seeing every picture you offer of her, she's just amazing


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I could look at this girl all day long, I don't think I've ever had such an obsession for someone elses snake before!


That could be terribly misconstrued!:whistling2:

Looks nice mate. Will you post pics after she's sloughed?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

kelboy said:


> That could be terribly misconstrued!:whistling2:


I'll admit I suspected that as I typed it, but after much deliberation, I couldn't think of a way to express the same thing without it being hilarious, so I bit the bullet and let it happen! :whistling2:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I'll admit I suspected that as I typed it, but after much deliberation, I couldn't think of a way to express the same thing without it being hilarious, so I bit the bullet and let it happen! :whistling2:


I'm glad you did!


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice mate :2thumb:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweeeeet
one day......


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> have you ever taken a bad photo graeme? stunning pics yet again!


*YES*, the one that made my puff adder strike at his camera and bugger up my photo in South Africa!!!!!!!!!! Bad Graeme!!!!!!! The damn thing would not sit still aftre that.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> *YES*, the one that made my puff adder strike at his camera and bugger up my photo in South Africa!!!!!!!!!! Bad Graeme!!!!!!! The damn thing would not sit still aftre that.


He He He!!!!:devil:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

How come Stuart hasnt commented on the snakes big nose?

You given up now Stuart?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Here is one
> 
> image


Now thats one sexy looking snake....seriously if i was a snake, then i'd totally tap her: victory:


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow stunning picture :2thumb:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

She's a bitch :devil:, trust me I know


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> She's a bitch :devil:, trust me I know


She is very quick to strike now including at food!:lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Just out of interest where did you pick her up from? Will you be breeding her? That is one sexy v.ammodytes. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

She originaly came from a breeder in Germany. I had her for a while then sold her to Graeme when I decided to focus on bitis alone

Cheers,
Al


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> Just out of interest where did you pick her up from? Will you be breeding her? That is one sexy v.ammodytes. :mf_dribble:


I've got a suitable male Scutari and yes I'll aim to breed her in two years, I'm not rushing her.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> How come Stuart hasnt commented on the snakes big nose?
> 
> You given up now Stuart?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I like to think I've graduated onto more subtle humour now..............like her apparent Essex girl attempt at a self tan


----------



## Porosus (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!

I really like this picture!

This looks to me like a Professionally taken photograph, may I ask what Camera you used?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Porosus said:


> Wow!
> 
> I really like this picture!
> 
> This looks to me like a Professionally taken photograph, may I ask what Camera you used?


Nikon D300


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I like to think I've graduated onto more subtle humour now..............like her apparent Essex girl attempt at a self tan


you dont do subtle humour!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That *was* subtle.........................for me anyways:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, great colouration! Stunning


----------

